# Skinny Pigs?



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

:roll: What are these little creatures? Are they a new "fad" or are they a legit species that many own....Ive never heard of them. I know they're hairless guinea pig. They've got that ugly/cute thing going on...


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep they're geneticaly altered guinea pigs. I myself think thats kind of weird that people would geneticaly alter an animal for their own preference. They do come with some problems though. Since they have no fur they are verrrrryy verrry sensitive to sunlight. You have to rub sunblock on them almost every day (atleast what I've heard). Other than that they are expensive naked guinea pigs. Hahaha :lol: 
Here are some pics:


----------



## Chinchi (Jul 8, 2009)

It's just like naked rats.
It's a gene that makes them all skin and no fur.
I personally think these animals are so ugly >_<
But the naked GP has a tendensy to be ugly-cute, because they get these big ears when there's no fur to cover them up :roll: :lol:


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol, they kind of look like miniature dogs.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I really find them amusing, though I do have one question what's next? A hedgehog with no quils... That would take all of the bragging rights outta having certain colors, don't you agree?


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

I used to have a small cattery and hairless is more than a fad. I've placed naked kittens with many children that couldn't have a pet because of allergies. They aren't hypoallergenic but it seems most with allergies are okay with the hairless. No fur to hold the dander, frequent baths, etc. 

So, naked has many bonuses besides being 'weird' looking.

Sorry, I had to laugh that people who find hedgies absolutely adorable think naked is weird! Most people think our hedgies are weird. I prefer to call it a fondness for uniqueness.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

i think there real cute lol


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, as I see it, to each his/her own... Just like our many tastes in music. I don't think I am ever gonna be too much of a fan of skinny pigs though.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I've seen these. I love G.Pigs. But skinny pigs showed me WAY more than I ever wanted to know about G. Pigs, especially the males. :shock:  :lol:


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

sopo said:


> I used to have a small cattery and hairless is more than a fad. I've placed naked kittens with many children that couldn't have a pet because of allergies. They aren't hypoallergenic but it seems most with allergies are okay with the hairless. No fur to hold the dander, frequent baths, etc.
> 
> So, naked has many bonuses besides being 'weird' looking.
> 
> Sorry, I had to laugh that people who find hedgies absolutely adorable think naked is weird! Most people think our hedgies are weird. I prefer to call it a fondness for uniqueness.


Well said! I do think they're super cute.

I was more concerned if their breeding was reputable or not. 


hedgewawa said:


> I've seen these. I love G.Pigs. But skinny pigs showed me WAY more than I ever wanted to know about G. Pigs, especially the males. :shock:  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

